# What happened?



## Claire (Nov 5, 2005)

I went to "talk" to others and suddenly found I wasn't registered.  I coudln't remember my password (good lord knows I never can for anything) and in the process of trying to get back on I went in circles for a couple of days.  What happened?  I have over a thousand posts.  Did I do something wrong or was it a glitch in the system?  I was finally given a password # that I certainly didn't make up and will never remember.  I can't even remember the passwords I make up myself.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 5, 2005)

Growing pains ... I know there has been some upgrading of the software going on for a couple of days. Trust me .... I've had problems too ... and had to log in with name and password again, myself.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 5, 2005)

Me three.  I lost my log-in too.  But I thought it was my software that did me in.  Well, such is life.  We struggle, we grow, we get stronger, then we die.  And all of that in preperation for whatever comes after death.  Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Nov 5, 2005)

goodweed, can we get a quick meal in there somewhere between grow strong, then die? i'm hungry. 

just curious, why is this always preparation for what comes after? i'll cross that bridge when i get there, for now "tutti a tavola a mangiare"...


----------



## Foodfiend (Nov 5, 2005)

I had to re-log in too, but after I re-logged myself in it went to this screen:"We are sorry the page you are looking for: /profile/php is no longer valid. Please click here to continue". It then took me to the main Forum page instead of the Portal page. At first I thought it might be my pop-up and ad blockers so I took those off, but it still does this. I know I could just go through the extra added step(s), but it's rather annoying. Is there anything else I can do to get it to come to the Profile page instead of going to the Forum page, then that message, then back to the Forum page?


----------

